# Wanted 357 Mag



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

iam looking for a good used 357 mag to deer hunt with this year
would like to have a s/w 686 something in that line
must have 6inches or over. ]
and at a very good price.
in ohio could drive for pickup.
thanks 

ranger2


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Peddlers Post didnt have anything down there for you??? I havent been down there in a while but I purchased a 22-250 from him and a 40S&W...if your looking for a handgun along the same lines as a 686 but are budget minded I would look at the Tauras a buddy of mine has a couple of there revolvers and hasnt complained...Smith revolvers just seem to get a premium anymore..I was at a local gunshop the other day and he had a NIB 586 that he wanted $600 for...686s run about $500 here in town same goes for the GP100s...a used model 19 or 66 might be a little more friendly on the wallet..good luck in your search.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

May, I make a suggestion, w/out stepping on toes: If your looking for a revolver for hunting purposes, why not a Ruger Black Hawk or if you want double action, go w/ a Redhawk. As you put it "At a very good price", sometimes a 686 S&W may fall in your lap, but for the most part, it just isnt going to happen.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Your not talking about a Redhawk in 357 are you...I have seen a couple in my time but they are few and far between and command big$$$$ its a shame but nobody that I can think of except Tauras puts out a budget minded 357 and Im not 100% sure just how many 6" models they put out.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap you can find Redhawks in .357, granted they are not all over the place like the Blackhawks, but they are out there. The Blackhawks are all over BillGoodmans & the PRO Gun shows. If someone is wanting a handgun strickly for hunting purposes, a single action Blackhawk is a great way to go. .357 Blackhawks are very very very common.

I found a new 357 Redhawk @ Gunsamerica for $699 and another new one for $559

I also found a ton, no make that 2 tons  of Blackhawks, starting from $325. In fact there was a Stainless Blackhawk for $329, I think there was a $20 FFL charge if I recall.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You know another option could be a GP100 (forgot the exact model) in .357. You should be able to find some for under $400 or right @ $400 used for a blued version in a 6 inch barrell.


----------



## mja1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there. I have a stainless 6'' S&W 686 357 Mag for sale. I bought the gun new in 2001 and have fired only a box and a half of shells from it. It has a S&W oversized grip, the original carrying case, and all the original paperwork and sales reciepts. I am asking $400 firm. Please call me at 724-615-1440 if interested. I live in Grove City, PA about 5 miles from I-80, @ 30 minutes from Youngstown. The gun could be shipped to an authorized dealer in your area if I am too far away to pick it up. I am only selling this gun because of the seldom use and recent financial hardship.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

mja1977 said:


> Hi there. I have a stainless 6'' S&W 686 357 Mag for sale.





H2O Mellon said:


> As you put it "At a very good price", sometimes a 686 S&W may fall in your lap, but for the most part, it just isnt going to happen.


Looks like I was wrong!  

I will post a pic of my dads 686. It has some MAJOR custom engraving that was done by S&W. It's a darlin' of a gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

One thing you might want to keep in mind is that shipping that gun would run you guys about $40..guns have to be shipped next day air..I shipped a Contender frame to Indiana a couple years ago and it ran me around $20-25 from here in Columbus over there..then somebody will have to pony up to use somebodys FFL..my buddy has a Backhawk in 357 and likes it as well and a blued GP would be a cheaper option..both the Rugers are very solid handguns run just about anything through them.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Forget the .357. Go with the S&W 500 mag.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Weatherby said:


> Forget the .357. Go with the S&W 500 mag.


Yes.... for just $600-700 more!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That does open up another question...most gunwriters will say that if you are handgun hunting deer for the first time go with something heavier than a 357..reason being a 44 or whatever gives you a little more margin for error...I have wanted to use my model 29 for a few years now but cant bring myself around to practice with it like I need to.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yes.... for just $600-700 more!



I think they are less than that.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think new at most shops they are still going for $900 or $900+. I've seen a couple for $825, in fact there is a new one on gunamerica for $825 right now. Take a look @ this S&W .500, 10 inch barrell!!!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Yeah between $800-$900 is about right. The one I have has a 10" barrel also


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Can anybody say handcannon


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Handcannon.


But after you squeeze the trigger it takes about three weeks for the smile to leave.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just got a new AR-15 that Im all anxious to shoot...I imagine once I get a couple magazines through it I will be all smiles


----------

